# 5 of 25 capital click



## T. Ben (Aug 10, 2020)

My boss recently asked me about making some pens for him to give away to customers,starting with 25 capital click pens. Over the wknd I got everything cut,glued and squared up,and finished 5.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 10, 2020)

Those are nice, did you make those blanks?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 10, 2020)

The two red ones I did,the rest I bought. One from exotic blanks and the cholla one and the third one I got from @Eric Rorabaugh


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2020)

Nice! I like the kit, the Cholla is my favorite!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 10, 2020)

Tony said:


> Nice! I like the kit, the Cholla is my favorite!


That one is going to be hard to get rid of. I really like that one too,will be looking for more of that pretty soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 10, 2020)

Great looking pens, I like that style! Better wait until you finish more of them to choose one to keep, you've got some really nice blanks there!


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 10, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Great looking pens, I like that style! Better wait until you finish more of them to choose one to keep, you've got some really nice blanks there!


I don’t get to keep any of these,if I would have thought about it,I should have bought a few extra kits. These are all for my boss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> I don’t get to keep any of these,if I would have thought about it,I should have bought a few extra kits. These are all for my boss.




You can always buy more kits and blanks...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 10, 2020)

Terrific variety! You have your work cut out for you! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 11, 2020)

Tony said:


> You can always buy more kits and blanks...


The wife and I were talking about on Sunday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 11, 2020)

Nicely turned and finished.  
Look great.:sun:

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 11, 2020)

I like them all. What kind of blank is the green one? What fun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 11, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> I like them all. What kind of blank is the green one? What fun.


Cast Cholla cactus.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 12, 2020)

So, how do you like production work? They're all top notch, bet you get more requests.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 12, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> So, how do you like production work? They're all top notch, bet you get more requests.


With this five it wasn’t to bad,these were all the plastics. We’ll see on the rest.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 18, 2020)

@T. Ben did you see www.woodTurningz.com has the kits on sale?


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 18, 2020)

Tony said:


> @T. Ben did you see www.woodTurningz.com has the kits on sale?


I did see that,they added 3 new kits. I got the email after I ordered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

